# Berlin xmas market tragedy



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My thoughts are with the dead and injured and their families.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shocking isnt it - I've just been reading about it. So close to christmas.... My sympathies go out to all involved

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently the truck had been hijacked and it is a Polish registered truck.
Nine dead and fifty or more injured. 
There were warnings that Christmas markets could be targeted.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38373867

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Sky news say there was a passenger in the truck who is dead and a man who is suspected of being the driver has been arrested not far from the scene.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is speculation the dead man in the truck was the Polish driver who was hijacked and killed.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with those who have come in harms way.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Thoughts and Prayers with any and everyone affected.

Sending love over from Italy :grouphug:


----------

